# How do you keep a caught swarm from leaving?



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

The last 2 swarms I trapped left within 24 hours once I put them in a deep box. The last one even had capped brood that I rubber banned into frames. Thanks


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Open brood is better, bees don't care much for capped brood


----------



## SciFiLover84 (Feb 13, 2015)

From what I've heard (and this worked with my 2nd swarm capture), include drawn comb and if you have it, some frames with capped honey in your deep. After they are all in the box, put the top on and seal the entrances. I used netting left over from a veil and taped it all the way around the bottom entrance. That way they still have good air flow. Leave them sealed in for 24-48 hours. Then open it up and hopefully they will accept it as home.


----------



## SHAWHANBEEK (Feb 7, 2016)

A few things I have learned and or do.
Solid bottom board
Queen excludee below brood box 
I will spray some pheromone in the new box
I leave my trapped swarms in location for atleast a few days


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

The frame of larvae is to get them in feeding babies mode so they want to stay and the empty comb is to encourage them that the place is ready for the queen to start laying. Move in ready. A frame with a bit of honey may help.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I hear too often "I caught a swarm and it just didn't stay". 
Most often this is the scenario. The swarm is captured into a cardboard box and taped shut with no ventillation. Once they get to the hive the box is opened and dumped into a hive and closed shut again for a day. Most often it is a new freshly painted hive, new frames with no drawn comb. An entrance feeder is installed which may instill a robbing frenzy. Then, the beekeeper inspects them the next day, the day after and then the day after. 
Swarms are already stressed out due to the fact they have swarmed. Add the above scenario and they are completely stressed out.

To improve your odds dramatically, be ready way before swarm season. Get a complete hive (bottom board, entrance reducer, brood chamber (one deep or two mediums), drawn comb, inner cover and telescoping cover ready). Ratchet strap it all together. Once you get "the call" hive the bees directly into the hive. SCREEN them in with window screen (entrance reducer and inner cover notch) until you get them to their final location and open them up.
There is no need to feed at this point since most often there is a nectar flow on at swarm season. DO NOT inspect for at least a week, two weeks is better. 

Swarms just need a place to live. The less stress you place on the bees the more likely to stay put. 

Don't have old drawn comb? Find a local beekeeping club or beekeeper near you. I am sure there are a few that are willing to assist a new beekeeper increase his/her swarm keeping odds.

Since I have been using this method to hive swarms, I have not had one leave. Good luck!


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replys, no old cone, queen excluder below the deep will have to do.


----------

